# victoria - do i need a license?



## omg_ebtl (Jan 1, 2009)

i live in victoria and want to know if i need any type of license? i have 2 eastern long neck turtles, 1 blotched blue tongue and one eastern
also im thinking of getting some cunningham skinks?

one more thing would i need any special license if i want to breed any of them? 
thanks


----------



## tenacres1100 (Jan 1, 2009)

omg_ebtl said:


> i live in victoria and want to know if i need any type of license? i have 2 eastern long neck turtles, 1 blotched blue tongue and one eastern
> also im thinking of getting some cunningham skinks?
> 
> one more thing would i need any special license if i want to breed any of them?
> thanks


eastern long neck no
eastern bluey no
blotched no
cunningham no

you only need a basic license to keep and to breed schedule 3 the above are in schedule 5

http://www.dse.vic.gov.au/CA256F310...pplication+for+a+Private+Wildlife+Licence.pdf


----------



## christo (Jan 1, 2009)

You do need to make sure they came from captive bred stock though. (Although I don't think there is any requirement to keep a record of where you got them)


----------



## horsesrule (Jan 1, 2009)

Almost all turtles, blue tongues, Cunningahams skinks, marble geckos in Victoria are wild caught.


They are all exempt from licence and no record keeping is required.


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 1, 2009)

horsesrule said:


> Almost all turtles, blue tongues, Cunningahams skinks, marble geckos in Victoria are wild caught.
> 
> 
> They are all exempt from licence and no record keeping is required.



thats a pretty broad generalisation do you have any evidance to back that up... i know quite a few people who breed all of these and sell to most of the major pet shops who stock reptiles.

what you say is partly true however i used to catch most of those as a kid whenever we went camping but then id let them go like most people do. but to generalise that all of them are almost always wild caught is a bit of a wide sweeping statement. and morelikely than not untrue however i will agree the a fairly large portion are probably wild caught.


----------



## RedBellied (Jan 1, 2009)

I think the point is that even though there may be alot of breeders out there who do the right thing, there are alot of people and pet shops that do go out on herping trips and catch alot of animals and keep them or sell them for a quick buck!!!

It's just unfortunate they can't find the time to breed them, it's alot more fun to go out and catch as many creatures as you can and then sell them. It's happening alot with invertebrates too, although to my knowledge it is not illeagal to go out and catch invertebrate such as scorpions etc. 

There are that many loopholes in the Victorian licencing system that i think needs reviewing to stop this sort of thing from happening. 

In my opinion the Victorian DSE is just another revenue raising scheme to make money. The loopholes are so obvious that a fifth grader could pick up on them.... Then again whos smarter than a fifth grader!!!!:lol:


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 1, 2009)

i hate that show


----------



## adz83 (Jan 2, 2009)

RedBellied said:


> , it's alot more fun to go out and catch as many creatures as you can and then sell them.


 

huh?????????????????????


----------



## 74save_snakes74 (May 14, 2009)

hello everyone, i have a little concern, do i need a licence or any kind of permit to sell mice to a pet store?
need help on this, thankyu to anyone that answers


----------



## Vassallo2008 (May 14, 2009)

Dont think so buddy.,


----------



## mckellar007 (May 14, 2009)

74save_snakes74 said:


> hello everyone, i have a little concern, do i need a licence or any kind of permit to sell mice to a pet store?
> need help on this, thankyu to anyone that answers


 

nope, no licence required


----------



## Sameer (Nov 6, 2017)

Do you need a licence for pythons in Victoria?


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Nov 6, 2017)

Yes


----------



## azzmilan (Nov 21, 2017)

RedBellied said:


> I think the point is that even though there may be alot of breeders out there who do the right thing, there are alot of people and pet shops that do go out on herping trips and catch alot of animals and keep them or sell them for a quick buck!!!
> 
> It's just unfortunate they can't find the time to breed them, it's alot more fun to go out and catch as many creatures as you can and then sell them. It's happening alot with invertebrates too, although to my knowledge it is not illeagal to go out and catch invertebrate such as scorpions etc.
> 
> ...



When I was first going to get a reptile, I did all the research on blue tongue lizards I could possibly do. Probably nearly 12 months. I thought there would need to be a test of my knowledge to purchase an animal (young and naive ) 

There should be some form of proof you have the knowledge and finances to care for an animal before you have are allowed to purchase one. I find it ridiculous how it currently is.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Nov 21, 2017)

azzmilan said:


> When I was first going to get a reptile, I did all the research on blue tongue lizards I could possibly do. Probably nearly 12 months. I thought there would need to be a test of my knowledge to purchase an animal (young and naive )
> 
> There should be some form of proof you have the knowledge and finances to care for an animal before you have are allowed to purchase one. I find it ridiculous how it currently is.



You could say the same about a person buying almost any pet species not just reptiles. And lets add to that the people who have children without the necessary knowledge/means to bring them up. (Probably not very PC of me but its the truth)


----------



## azzmilan (Nov 21, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> You could say the same about a person buying almost any pet species not just reptiles. And lets add to that the people who have children without the necessary knowledge/means to bring them up. (Probably not very PC of me but its the truth)



^^^^ 110%


----------

